# Curious?..



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Well over a year and a half ago my dads bestfriend past away. He was a pigeon man to his young days and was very into visting everyones lofts. After he passed away my dad got his old computer which seems to have many different pictures of lofts from around the world. I am willing to upload a bunch if its to anyones interest of lofts around the world, no clue whos loft or where abouts they are from but if you pigeon talk friends would like to see these pictures i am willing to put them online so you can view a variety of different lofts and other pigeon stuff.


----------



## Wings Of Gold (Jun 23, 2011)

Pigeon lower said:


> Well over a year and a half ago my dads bestfriend past away. He was a pigeon man to his young days and was very into visting everyones lofts. After he passed away my dad got his old computer which seems to have many different pictures of lofts from around the world. I am willing to upload a bunch if its to anyones interest of lofts around the world, no clue whos loft or where abouts they are from but if you pigeon talk friends would like to see these pictures i am willing to put them online so you can view a variety of different lofts and other pigeon stuff.


yes please post I'd love to see them


----------



## Pigeonmumbler (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes upload loft Photos, please do so!!!


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Same here.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

sure, I want to see them.. I have always thought pigeon lofts from around the world would make a good coffee table book.. (ok, no body steal my idea)...


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Post them! I'd love to see them.............I love to steal ideas


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Post them! I'd love to see them.............I love to steal ideas


hey!!!


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

http://pets.webshots.com/album/580405050oSFEjf

Heres My Dads Friend Who Past Away And His Lofts.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Now heres some lofts from places he visited.. Can see all pictures on the link i provided.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

That 2nd one in your 2nd post of pictures is a house not a loft! Some real cool looking stuff.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Im pretty sure its a loft on top..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

so cool!.... glad he was able to take some pics of them!.. looks like some seriouse pigeon keepers there!


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Pigeon lower said:


> http://pets.webshots.com/album/580405050oSFEjf
> 
> Heres My Dads Friend Who Past Away And His Lofts.


Love the one of him sleeping on the job lol,wish there were more people like that around here.Thanks for the share!


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

I think I saw Randall Burkey in one photo, he must have vivisted some big timers in Florida.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

newtopidgeons said:


> I think I saw Randall Burkey in one photo, he must have vivisted some big timers in Florida.


One album some pictures were taken from was florida lofts.. So it could be.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks. That was interesting.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Pigeon lower said:


> Im pretty sure its a loft on top..


It was a Joke


----------

